# <p> zeilenbruch funktioniert nicht



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab Probleme mit dem <p> code.
Es funktioniert nicht richtig. Manchmal mach es 2 leere Zeilen oder es macht nichts.

<p>hi</p>
<p>ho</p>
Manchmal sieht es so aus

```
hi


ho
```
oder so

```
hiho
```

Wie kann ich das beheben?
Vorschau

Klickt auf "Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Pentium i3 i5 und i7 ?"
Ja ist noch nicht fertig die Antwort da ich mit dem Zeilenbruch nicht klarkomme.

Sollte aber so sein:

```
Pentium hat 2 Kerne und 2 Threads.
i3 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads.
i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.
i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.
Xeon haben von 2 bis sogar 18Kernen und bis 36 Threads. Der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon und den Desktop-Prozessoren liegt daran das man die Xeon nicht übertakten kann und es gibt auch keine "Unlocked" Xeons. Die Xeon CPUs besitzen auch keine IGPU was durchaus ein Vorteil sein kann, die Xeon CPUs verbrauchen deutlich weniger Strom wegen der nicht verfügbaren IGPU.
```


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juni 2015)

keine Ahnung 

aber ein i7 kann auch 6 oder 8 Kerne haben ...


----------



## Rurdo (8. Juni 2015)

Versuch mal nach jedem </p> noch ein <br> anzuhängen. Dann sollte er in die nächste zeile springen  <p> ist nur ein Absatz, kein Zeilenbruch. 


```
<p>Pentium hat 2 Kerne und 2 Threads.</p><br>
<p>i3 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads.</p><br>
<p>i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.</p><br>
<p>i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.</p><br>
<p>Xeon haben von 2 bis sogar 18Kernen und bis 36 Threads.<br>Der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon und den Desktop-Ps kann und es gibt auch keine "Unlocked" Xeons. <br>Vorteil sein kann, die Xeon CPUs verbrauchen deutlich weniger Strom wegenDie Xeon CPUs besitzen auch keine IGPU was durchaus ein der nicht verfügbaren IGPU.</p>
```


```
Pentium hat 2 Kerne und 2 Threads.

i3 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads.

i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.

i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.

Xeon haben von 2 bis sogar 18Kernen und bis 36 Threads.
Der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon und den Desktop-Ps kann und es gibt auch  keine "Unlocked" Xeons.
Vorteil sein kann, die Xeon CPUs verbrauchen  deutlich weniger Strom wegenDie Xeon CPUs besitzen auch keine IGPU was  durchaus ein der nicht verfügbaren IGPU.
```

sieht dann so aus.  Das <br> kannst du auch mitten in den Text setzen dass es nicht so ein langer einzeiler ist. 
Btw, ich bin auch grad am HTML/CSS/PHP lernen, wenn du willst schreib mich an, zu zweit lernt man sicher besser^^


EDIT: Hmm, da hab ich im Editor wohl irgendne Tastenkombi versehentlich gedrückt und hab den Text etwas durcheinandergebracht  
Ich glaube man sollte dennoch wissen was gemeint ist ^^
EDIT2: Ich glaube auch nicht dass es so schlau ist seinen vollständigen Namen in nen HTML Code zu packen, egal für was diese Seite gebraucht wird ^^


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juni 2015)

<p> ist doch nur ein Absatz. Das ist meines Wissens nach schlicht mit vordefiniertem größerem Innenabstand (padding?) - und eben inline, also ohne Zeilenumbruch. Ne table oder nen div sind Blockelemente, die einen Zeilenumbruch erzwingen. Möchtest du dir das Getippsel  mit <br> sparen, kannst du auch per css sowas tüdeln:
style="display: block;"


----------



## rtf (8. Juni 2015)

Nicht ganz richtig, <p> ist ein Blockelement und sollte somit einen Zeilenumbruch bei Abschluss erzeugen. Siehe hier CSS 4 You - The Finest in Stylesheets: Workshop: Elemente. Dauerhaft <br> zu benutzen ist auch nicht die feine Art. Ich schau mir deine Seite nachher mal an, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Juni 2015)

Das liegt an der Absatzformatierung in der Ziele _40/41_ der Datei _onclick.css_. Dort lässt du Absätze innerhalb der Content-Bereiche floaten. Der Absatz wird im Grunde wie ein Block behandelt und enthält *keinen* Zeilenumbruch, weswegen sich die einzelnen Elemente direkt nebeneinander positionieren. Einen Zeilenumbruch erzeugen diese Elemente automatisch, wenn das Element nicht in den Textfluss gezwungen wird. Das liegt daran, das Blockelemente ohne Größenangabe außerhalb des Textflusses die ganze Breite des Elterelements einnehmen und im Textfluss sich im Bezug auf die Größe am eigenen Inhalt orientieren. Nehmen die Blöcke die gesamte Breite des Elternelements ein, ist daneben logischerweise kein Platz mehr für weiteren Inhalt, weswegen man optisch einen Zeilenumbruch erhält. Die Definition von CSS4You ist daher leider falsch. Schließlich ist das Verhalten von Blockelementen reproduzierbar.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juni 2015)

Okay, was muss ich dann machen ?
Weill

```
.onclick-menu-content p{
display:block;
}
```
Funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Okay, was muss ich dann machen ?
> Weill
> 
> ```
> ...


Ganz wegnehmen. Denn mit display: block; sagst du dem Element nur, das es als Block mit fester Größe angezeigt wird. Wenn das Element aber keine feste Größe hat, orientiert es sich am Inhalt und ist daher auch immer so groß wie der Inhalt. Es passiert also das gleiche wie bei float:left;.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juni 2015)

Und was wenn ich noch

```
width:900px;
```
einfüge ?

eh geht auch nicht...


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Und was wenn ich noch
> 
> ```
> width:900px;
> ...


Ne ich weiß. Ich sehe nämlich auch gerade, das du in der Content.css in den Zeilen 12-14 das gleiche machst. Du musst am besten mit Kombinatoren bei soetwas arbeiten. Ansonsten gilt die Formatierung für alle Kindelemente eines Elementes. Und genau das war hier der Fall. Du hast die Klasse .content schon bereits für den umschließenden Container eingesetzt. Und trotzdem vererbt es sich bis in die nächsten Ebenen herunter. Wenn ich beide Float's entferne, dann ist es richtig. Aber float bei Absätzen macht eh keinen Sinn. Es sei denn du möchtest die Absätzen neben oder zwischen Bilder einarbeiten.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juni 2015)

schade das es 2 Zeilen runter geht und nicht nur 1.

es ist so

```
Pentium hat 2 Kerne und 2 Threads.

i3 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads.

i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.

i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.

Xeon haben von 2 bis sogar 18Kernen und bis 36 Threads. Der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon und den Desktop-Prozessoren liegt daran das man die Xeon nicht übertakten kann und es gibt auch keine "Unlocked" Xeons. Die Xeon CPUs besitzen auch keine IGPU was durchaus ein Vorteil sein kann, die Xeon CPUs verbrauchen deutlich weniger Strom wegen der nicht verfügbaren IGPU.
```

und ich wollte es so haben:

```
Pentium hat 2 Kerne und 2 Threads.
i3 hat 2 Kerne und 4 Threads.
i5 hat 4 Kerne und 4 Threads.
i7 hat 4 Kerne und 8 Threads.
Xeon haben von 2 bis sogar 18Kernen und bis 36 Threads. Der Unterschied zwischen den Xeon und den Desktop-Prozessoren liegt daran das man die Xeon nicht übertakten kann und es gibt auch keine "Unlocked" Xeons. Die Xeon CPUs besitzen auch keine IGPU was durchaus ein Vorteil sein kann, die Xeon CPUs verbrauchen deutlich weniger Strom wegen der nicht verfügbaren IGPU.
```

Soll ich da display:block machen oder ?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> schade das es 2 Zeilen runter geht und nicht nur 1.
> 
> es ist so
> 
> ...


Ne du musst das Margin aus der style.css in der Zeile 46 anpassen. Dort hast du ein Bottom-Margin von 15 Pixel drin. Dadurch hast du nach jedem Absatz 15Pixel Abstand nach unten. Setze es ebenfalls auf 0. Dann ist alles Chico.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (8. Juni 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Ne du musst das Margin aus der style.css in der Zeile 46 anpassen. Dort hast du ein Bottom-Margin von 15 Pixel drin. Dadurch hast du nach jedem Absatz 15Pixel Abstand nach unten. Setze es ebenfalls auf 0. Dann ist alles Chico.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



woahh super  Danke.
Ist vielleicht jemand für Hilfe offen, mit der Webseite ? Ich meine Hilfe im Content-Bereich.
Erklärungen usw.

Ich bin auch kein Gott was PCs angeht ich will aber irgendwie den Personen die Neu in dem PC Thema sind, sich ein Überblick zu verschaffen.


----------



## xActionx (8. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> woahh super  Danke.
> Ist vielleicht jemand für Hilfe offen, mit der Webseite ? Ich meine Hilfe im Content-Bereich.
> Erklärungen usw.
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Gott was PCs angeht ich will aber irgendwie den Personen die Neu in dem PC Thema sind, sich ein Überblick zu verschaffen.



Dann ändere bitte die Kern und Threadangaben, was da steht ist nämlich quatsch... Es gibt auch i7er mit 2,6 und 8 Kernen.
Desweiteren baut nicht nur Intel Prozessoren . Und selbst da fehlen noch einige Serien (Atom, Celeron usw.).

Dass man Xeons nicht übertakten kann ist auch quatsch. Gibt sogar BIOS-hacks die den Multi freischalten. Dass ein Xeon mit 18 Kernen weniger Strom verbraucht als irgendein Laptop-I3 wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
Bzgl. der IGPU --> https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1275l-v3-cm8064601575224-a1168617.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (8. Juni 2015)

Ich könnte vllt. ein wenig helfen. Müssen nur sehen, wie das von statten gehen soll.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Dann ändere bitte die Kern und Threadangaben, was da steht ist nämlich quatsch... Es gibt auch i7er mit 2,6 und 8 Kernen.
> Desweiteren baut nicht nur Intel Prozessoren . Und selbst da fehlen noch einige Serien (Atom, Celeron usw.).
> 
> Dass man Xeons nicht übertakten kann ist auch quatsch. Gibt sogar BIOS-hacks die den Multi freischalten. Dass ein Xeon mit 18 Kernen weniger Strom verbraucht als irgendein Laptop-I3 wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
> Bzgl. der IGPU --> https://geizhals.de/intel-xeon-e3-1275l-v3-cm8064601575224-a1168617.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Siehst du wie viele Kategorien da sind ? Und das witzige ist das es kein Q&A Limit gibt auf meiner Internetseite,  Ich sehe das du dich besser auskennst wieso hilfst du nicht weiter ?
Es ist schließlich kein Projekt das nur für mich ist sondern für jeden PC User der hier in Deutschland lebt.
Ich bin nicht resistent was meine Internetseite angeht. Vorschläge sind immer gut sowie eine kleine und große Hilfe.


----------



## xActionx (9. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Siehst du wie viele Kategorien da sind ? Und das witzige ist das es kein Q&A Limit gibt auf meiner Internetseite,  Ich sehe das du dich besser auskennst wieso hilfst du nicht weiter ?
> Es ist schließlich kein Projekt das nur für mich ist sondern für jeden PC User der hier in Deutschland lebt.
> Ich bin nicht resistent was meine Internetseite angeht. Vorschläge sind immer gut sowie eine kleine und große Hilfe.



Ich habe dir doch geholfen, indem ich dich auf deine Fehler hingewiesen habe oder?

Andere Kategorien sehe ich nicht. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass das was da steht nicht stimmt.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

Hab ich geschrieben das es nicht stimmt?  Hab vergessen das es noch die 2011 und 1366 gibt mit 6+ cores.


----------



## xActionx (9. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Hab ich geschrieben das es nicht stimmt?


Hab ich auch nicht behauptet...


> Hab vergessen das es noch die 2011 und 1366 gibt mit 6+ cores.


gibt auch noch Laptop-Modelle mit 2 Kernen. Im Surface Pro beispielsweise.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (9. Juni 2015)

xActionx schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht behauptet...
> 
> gibt auch noch Laptop-Modelle mit 2 Kernen. Im Surface Pro beispielsweise.



Ich kenne mich mehr mit Kühlung aus usw als mit sowas  Ich weiß zb. das die meisten Laptops mit i7 nur 2 Kerne und HT haben, aber man kommt nicht immer sofort auf alles. Man weißt es im Hinterkopf aber man kommt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht drauf.
Du könntest es gestern schreiben können aber bist drauf nicht gekommen, auf die schnelle.


----------



## xActionx (9. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mehr mit Kühlung aus usw als mit sowas  Ich weiß zb. das die meisten Laptops mit i7 nur 2 Kerne und HT haben, aber man kommt nicht immer sofort auf alles. Man weißt es im Hinterkopf aber man kommt aus irgendeinem Grund nicht drauf.
> Du könntest es gestern schreiben können aber bist drauf nicht gekommen, auf die schnelle.



Doch hab ich...


----------

